# Cynthiana/Norton



## jenobandito (Oct 2, 2011)

I have 110# of Cynthiana that tested 1.5 acid and 3.2 pH with a strip. It was suggested by Scott Labs to add two different types of tannin during primary fermentation. The FT Rouge and the Uvitan Soft did not arrive in time to add when suggested, so I just put it in. The taste of the grape prior to the addition was very nice, but so was last years which ended up lacking in tannin. Since my scale appears to be off, I believe I added too much tannin. The taste is quite tart. I used two different yeasts on two batches, RC212 and 71B, which helped on the tartness. 

I am assuming what I am sensing is tannin excess, since it was not there prior to the addition. I have read that tannin softens with aging, but there is a worry that I might have to just blend this with something else rather letting is stand on its own. It is a wonderful grape with awesome flavor, so would rather not blend.

I have also heard that Cynthiana takes years to age, but my last years tastes pretty good -soft - which I guess is lack of tannin.

I am a fruit wine maker, so am now dabbling is larger quantities of grapes and am worried I messed up my batches.

Also, I added ML culture to a high acid Frontenac, and am not happy with the flavor change. Rather than stopping it now, I may as well let it go to see where it takes itself.

Nerve wracking for me. Suggestions and advice?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tannins will soften over time. A full bodied red like norton - i would give that 1-2 years to age. Probably closer to 2 years if there is extra tannins.

I have hard that you can use egg whites to drop out tannins.


----------



## jenobandito (Oct 2, 2011)

I have heard that about egg white, too. But, it you take all the tannins out, then I will be back to the soft, lifeless wine. Unless it does not take out all the tannins. I guess the best things is just to age and wait and see.


----------



## jet (Oct 2, 2011)

jenobandito said:


> I have heard that about egg white, too. But, it you take all the tannins out, then I will be back to the soft, lifeless wine. Unless it does not take out all the tannins. I guess the best things is just to age and wait and see.



Wait and see is often the best approach. If you do decide to take action using something like egg whites or gelatin, the most important thing is to do bench trials to determine the correct dosage.


----------

